# mosquito report 5.2 OOOOH YEA!!



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i finally got to get out with Steelhead1 at mosquito lake and he coughed up a few of his honey holes  let me tell you i wasnt disappointed. we fished it for a few hours today and we did really good with minnows about 14-18 inches below the bobber. we ended up keeping 29 very, very nice crappie,. it was a mix of blacks and whites, but alot of very nice crappie, we released many smaller fish too, lost even more. the deal was to fish in the wood.. i wont say who, but i didnt drop the ball as much as someone else.lol. so heres a few photos. thanks for the trip buddy!! lets git back out soon.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice mess of fish, is there a video to follow??  thanks for sharing


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Nice catch EZ and your turkey hunt video is awesome also.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sylvan 17 said:


> Nice catch EZ and your turkey hunt video is awesome also.


thanks everyone, its been an outstanding year to be able to be an ohio outdoordmans and the best is still to come. i always tell myself every winter im sick of this snow crap and am going to relocate to warmer weather, but then we get spoiled with hunting and fishing like this and now i know why i stay

sorry Bill, left the video camera at home, but theres still time


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got up here around 4 went back out. Hit the north end for eyes and pulled crappie. Steelhead got 1 15 in eye trolling a shad rap. Back at it in the am!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Your posts are always amazing. Nice catch.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Nice to meet and fish with you Tom! Today's surprise on 4lb line just for you lol.

Got some good eyes this morning as well. Pics later. Still fishing here.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Great to finally meet you too Mark, im ready to go again. did you release that fish, Everyone knows you can't eat pike.lol.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Today's catch with fishinful. Released a ton of crappies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pike went back. Good walleye day. And he threw in the spot I had just caught a crappie and I had to tell him the float went down for that fish


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Guess I should have said 90-115 back yellow and red shadraps and walleyedivers 10 foot. Guys got them drifting too. Lots of crappie thrown back really slooooooo 1.5-2


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

keep posting, i cant get back till monday


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am done for the week myself. Mark is heading out for walleye with a neighbor sat. I have a trout derby to run in the morning.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

nice batch of crappie Tom. Heading your way in few. Was going to give you a shut out last night but I see you had just posted your busy until Monday.

Couldn't keep those crappie off the boards last week. Specially on the south end

I will be sure to leave u a few eyes buddy


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Fishingfuls just jealous because I pay laked his azz.

Neighbors wife got ill so they went home. Probably head out a little later in the day when that bass tournament is close to done.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

how's the fishing?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Today.......


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I only fished about two hours yesterday I got those in the pic below I sent to fishinful. Couldn't get the pic to upload from camp.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

steelhead1 said:


> I only fished about two hours yesterday I got those in the pic below I sent to fishinful. Couldn't get the pic to upload from camp.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


mosquito tavern doesnt have wifi... lol


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> mosquito tavern doesnt have wifi... lol


But the do have beer...I only drink to be social


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I just got back today...nice bucket on a spinnerbait... and the Crappie was caught by my girl. We caught a ton of crappie and perch. My neighbor and his friend got 2 person limit of eyes too. It was a fantastic weekend up out there.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Brought 28 slab crappie home from Mosquito today, North end on beetle spins, what a blast. Will post pics later wore out.


----------



## dbd31463 (Jun 24, 2012)

Caught 20 keepers off the causeway from sunset til 2:30 AM. Most were caught after midnight and they were still biting when we left. Half of them were cookie cutter 10"ers and the rest were 11" to 13". They were pushing the minnow swarms right to the bank. We used medium minnows 2 to 3 feet from the bobber.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

My 2 friends just called,,, They caught 60. mostly 10" - 13".
Couldn't find 'em in the sticks or stumps, they went to deep water & got on a 9' hump,,,, NO MARKS, just lots of fish!
1/8oz jig and fathead. Hit the bottom, pull up 2' & drop. 
They smacked it on the drop!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man im glad you guys are keeping this thread going, some good info here.. im planing on going later today and will post too.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm headed out this morning. Would like to get some eyes for the church fishfry coming up.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Drifted the south end for walleye for about 5 hours, one dink, then went to the north end between the two towers on the right hand side about half mile past the causeway and drifted across using beetle spins with red tube with a minnow on it. Good luck


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice bunch of tasty filets right there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Tom,,, Just a NICE DAY, today.
We started looking for 'em in all my usual 'egg-laying-places' and didn't do REAL good. Water temp 64*???
One cove produced about 10 nice black fatties,,, the next one did the same, but with a lot more work.
We then went and 'hooked' up on the bridge,,,, LOTS of small ones there.
We seen a bunch of boats hanging around the 'stumps' that are just a tad North of the road bed so we unhooked and headed up... What a lesson!
They were throwing and slow cranking green jigs and twisters, & were all close to boating limits.. It Seemed like 3 or 4 'snags' for every keeper, but they were having a ball!
We tried it for about an hour and kepted 4! ( with a Minus 8 JIGS!)
We Finished the day at 'OUR SPOT' and went home with 30.


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

I might as well chime in-we were up Mon 5-6. Started at 615AM in the North end about 12' I had 4 slabs the first 5 minutes. We made passes drifting with the wind from SE to NW to about 9' I was ready after a while to try trolling- I got some shad raps out- but my buddy was having too much fun. We ended up keeping 48 and threw a lot back. I must admit it was a lot of fun. Probably used about a quart of fuel all day.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Bill,
Just wondering,,, What was working for you? Bobbers? Bouncing Bottom jigs & Fatheads?
Hopefully I'll make it back this weekend
Thanks


----------



## fishon667 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jerry- We used slip bobbers and fat heads mostly. I also used a small whistler jig under a slip bobber. Got that info from a guy while we were waiting for the girls to open up at Causeway. It worked well with or without the slip bobber. It was gold in color.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishon667 said:


> Jerry- We used slip bobbers and fat heads mostly. I also *used a small whistler jig under a slip bobber*. Got that info from a guy while we were waiting for the girls to open up at Causeway. It worked well with or without the slip bobber. It was *gold in color*.


Thanks again Bill
When we were drifting the stumps down the South end on Tuesday, we were marking tons of fish, & We were using slip bobbers, jigs & fatheads too,,, ???? 
It's hard to believe that your GOLD jig made the big difference,,,,, but there was a 'local' guy fishing next to me down on the Ohio R bank a coupla days ago, and he was really popping the very thick 12"-13" specs useing an 1/8oz GOLD "Crappie Magnet" jig and fluke! Think I'll order some! 

Oh Ya,,, & that 'GAS' thing? 
It's kinda nice to save that gas for the up-coming Erie perch season!


----------

